# unwanted data downloads.



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Why does windows 10 make it so difficult to see what is downloading in real time? I am always short on data and the computer is very often downloading data.......how can I check it as it is coming in? Next , how can I stop it?


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I wanted to add.... How I deal with it now is to check e-mail or whatever then disconnect from internet until I need it again. I sure miss win 7.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/computer-questions/557755-data-usage-question.html

Read this thread. Yes win10 can be hog tied so it doesnt phone home constantly. The software I give link to uses win10's own firewall and hosts file to keep it from phoning home. Option to stop forced updates.

If you are connecting via wifi, you can also in windows set it as a metered connection. Micro claims they wont send large updates when connected to a metered connection. 

There are other programs available to do same things. I only have experience with Destroy Windows Spying. It worked on my install of win10, but there have been lot more updates to win10 since then (I blocked updates) and I dont think DWS has been updated, so MS may built more holes into their swiss cheese of an operating system.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

under services in the admin tools it seems that maybe windows is not letting me have the option to stop updates. maybe one of their updates did this to my computer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

To be clear, unless you have the "enterprise" edition, win10 doesnt let you opt out of updates. But you can block them using firewall and hosts file. Manually or with software like DWS that does this for you.

Here is a list of M$ servers that win10 talks to. You can manually set up win10 firewall using this downloadable list. http://winaero.com/blog/stop-windows-10-spying-on-you-using-just-windows-firewall/ Be aware new ones may been added since writing of that article.


----------

